# Original chain tread single tube tires!



## MrMonark13 (Sep 3, 2022)

Neat set of vintage single tube tires. Might be good for display?


----------



## Thee (Sep 3, 2022)

50~ cents shipped


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 3, 2022)

Thee said:


> 50~ cents shipped



No Deal!


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 3, 2022)

Is it guess the size? Got a number in my head! $2


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 3, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Is it guess the size? Got a number in my head! $2



Forgot about that. 28”. No Deal!


----------



## Drosentreter (Sep 3, 2022)

I’ll have to know shipping first but I’d give 5


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 3, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> I’ll have to know shipping first but I’d give 5



Shipping to you is probably $35. No deal!


----------



## Drosentreter (Sep 3, 2022)

If the sides of the tires weren’t so rough I’d be willing to give more. I think that’s what you’ll run into with everyone else too…


----------



## Thee (Sep 3, 2022)

+ shipping ?


----------



## eeapo (Sep 3, 2022)

They do match the patch up job on the pick up fender well.


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 3, 2022)

.


----------



## Drosentreter (Sep 3, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> At least he knows everyone else’s mind…



2 key words “I think” kinda childish to follow me around and quote all of my posts to post crap like this…


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 3, 2022)

.


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 3, 2022)

Sorry to clog your dond with his kiddies stuff..


----------



## Thee (Sep 3, 2022)

eeapo said:


> They do match the patch up job on the pick up fender well.



Lmao


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 3, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> If the sides of the tires weren’t so rough I’d be willing to give more. I think that’s what you’ll run into with everyone else too…



I’ve got a deal for you! You pay shipping on these tires and you can have them. But, you have to ship the Goodyear tire to me.


----------



## Drosentreter (Sep 3, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> I’ve got a deal for you! You pay shipping on these tires and you can have them. But, you have to ship the Goodyear tire to me.



I’ll see how much it is. Thanks.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 3, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> I’ll see how much it is. Thanks.



Alright. Sounds good.


----------

